# New Articles and Bag!



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey all,

First, I wanted to post so that I could let everyone know that I have changed my user name. I like this one much better 

Second, although Riot is currently on a training hiatus (see post in the Health forum...), I have finally decided to get some articles for him. At least that is something he can work on learning. These are the leather articles, except without the top loop and with white numbering. The metal articles are silver mason with black numbering.









This is the type of bag Custom utility article bags for dog obedience, except hopefully with this fabric








Super excited!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very cool! I love the bag. Riot will love working articles, they are my favorite utility exercise to train.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Love the bag and the website! Will have to order a bag for Lexx's articles.

I'm getting impatient waiting for my articles. The lady making them is at the National in Texas so will be waiting a bit longer yet.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Booked marked that website, Thanks for posting! I love the custom bags .
Hope you post on your progress, I haven't a clue about teaching articles, but at some point I know we will. Best of luck to you and Riot!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

MaureenM said:


> Booked marked that website, Thanks for posting! I love the custom bags .
> Hope you post on your progress, I haven't a clue about teaching articles, but at some point I know we will. Best of luck to you and Riot!


Well, I've only taught one other dog articles, and it was for UKC, so they were all metal. We are going to try Connie Cleveland's cookie tin method. I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

I received Riot's finished article bag in the mail today. It came out really well and is well made. I love it! I would highly recommend Custom braided kangaroo dog show leads and Herm Sprenger prong collars with quick release|Leashes by Design for bags. And I'm sure her leashes are really nice too. 









On the other side is a mesh pocket. 

Articles should be arriving soon.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Very nice! How's Riot doing?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Love the bag!! I ordered mine from the same place and it's being mailed tomorrow.

Still waiting for our articles too..... Will hopefully get them in a couple of weeks.

Also ordered Lexx a new dumbbell that we are also waiting for.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh I saw Shannon post that on Facebook! Very cute!

Phoenix (Puppy on the way), is on the wait list for a bag from Wyndsong. Hope he gets his bag before he's ready to show in utility!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I finally received my article bag..... I'm really happy with it. I also got mine from Leashes by Design. Now I just need the articles to go in it!!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Cute!!! I'm still waiting on my articles too...


----------

